# Valravn Headless Guitar || New Rising Guitar Brand



## Kirill5412 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello guys! Hope you're doing well 
I’d like to introduce you to a new guitar brand called Valravn. The guitars are created by my friend and based in Ukraine. These are absolutely amazing guitars for unbelievably affordable price! This is the time when your dreams become reality! We have created demos for you. Check it out and thanks for watching!




Country of Origin: Ukraine (2020)
Body: Black Limba with Burl Maple Top
Fingerboard: Ebony Neck: Black Limba/Padauk - 5 pieces, Ultra Thin C
Scale: 27-25.5" Bridge: Nova Guitar Parts Headless Bridge 
Bridge Pickup: DiMarzio Eclipse 8 
Neck Pickup: DiMarzio Eclipse 8 

*Valravn Guitars:
- https://www.facebook.com/valravnguitars
- https://www.instagram.com/valravnguitars
*
Signal Chain: Valravn Headless - Focusrite Scarlett Solo 3rd Gen - Mercuriall Audio Software SS-11X
DAW: Logic Pro X (10.5.0)
Video Editing Software: Final Cut Pro X (10.4.8)
Сamera: Canon 60D + EF 50mm f/1.4 + Canon EF-S 18-55 mm

Mixed/mastered and video by Dark Twin Production: https://www.instagram.com/darktwinproduction


----------



## BetterOffShred (Sep 20, 2020)

Does this guy have a shop? Or is it all just Instagram and Facebook


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 21, 2020)

Looking nice, personally i think the upper horn is a bit small, other than that it is good to see more options on the headless 8 string market.

Hope it works out!


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 21, 2020)

BetterOffShred said:


> Does this guy have a shop? Or is it all just Instagram and Facebook


Now only instagram and facebook


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 21, 2020)

Pietjepieter said:


> Looking nice, personally i think the upper horn is a bit small, other than that it is good to see more options on the headless 8 string market.
> 
> Hope it works out!



Thanks for feedback! 
These headless guitars are available in 6 and 7 string versions


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 21, 2020)

Isn’t there a dealer section?


----------



## Ethenmar (Sep 22, 2020)

Looks amazing.


----------



## astrocreep (Sep 22, 2020)

What is the affordable price? I"m not seeing anything?


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 22, 2020)

Just need to see consistent “in stock” builds and reviews from people who’ve paid for them with their own money.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh that second video is sick, great tones


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 22, 2020)

Like the design, and nice demos - hope it does well!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 22, 2020)

astrocreep said:


> What is the affordable price? I"m not seeing anything?


most of their guitars I've seen were under 2k usd on their IG.


----------



## sym30l1c (Sep 22, 2020)

astrocreep said:


> What is the affordable price? I"m not seeing anything?



So far I've seen prices between $700 and $1300 depending on specs.
You can check the list of photos on their Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/valravnguitars/photos
They show a few models and their prices.

Guitars look good, but I'd definitely like to see some proper reviews.


----------



## sym30l1c (Sep 23, 2020)

From their Instagram:



> Hello, my Dear friends! Thank you for all the support that we`ve received, with each day our page grows bigger and bigger!
> I received a lot of questions from you and the most popular is
> "How much your guitars cost?!"
> I will try to do some guide for you. The basic prices for the items are 900 and 1000 USD.
> ...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 23, 2020)

Prices look good but is the brand a tested brand. Need reviews from non affiliated people. We have to test this guys. Lets crowdfund an 8


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 23, 2020)

I am most curious about these. Now to see whether they make trem-fitted guitars, as I'd really favour that at this point.


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 23, 2020)

Ethenmar said:


> Looks amazing.





Masoo2 said:


> Oh that second video is sick, great tones





Ben Pinkus said:


> Like the design, and nice demos - hope it does well!



Thanks guys! We really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 23, 2020)

astrocreep said:


> What is the affordable price? I"m not seeing anything?


The basic price 900/1000 USD
Other details you can find out here: https://www.instagram.com/p/CFefGj3HjXa/


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 23, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Just need to see consistent “in stock” builds and reviews from people who’ve paid for them with their own money.





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Prices look good but is the brand a tested brand. Need reviews from non affiliated people. We have to test this guys. Lets crowdfund an 8



Thanks for your feedback, guys! 
We have also created *a tone test video* so you can hear the guitar more in depth (it will be attached here). 
We're also interested to see other people demoing these guitars as to get different opinions. We hope for your help and patience, considering the fact that Valravn is a very young rising brand.

*Thanks for your attention!*


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 23, 2020)

That might actually be one of the best done tone test thingies I've ever listened to. What were you playing through? 

I must admit to being super interested. Do we just contact the brand on Facebook to discuss options and the like?


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 23, 2020)

Thats a really good price....

Ok you have mine attention


----------



## Serga Kasinec (Sep 23, 2020)

AxeHappy said:


> That might actually be one of the best done tone test thingies I've ever listened to. What were you playing through?
> 
> I must admit to being super interested. Do we just contact the brand on Facebook to discuss options and the like?


Hey! Thats me playing on Valravn ))) Thank's!
Signal Chain: Valravn - Focusrite - Macbook Pro - Mercuriall "SS11X" for Rhythm - Mercuraill "Euphoria" For Solo
Contact only through: Instagram - Facebook
https://www.instagram.com/valravnguitars/
https://www.facebook.com/valravnguitars


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 23, 2020)

AxeHappy said:


> That might actually be one of the best done tone test thingies I've ever listened to. What were you playing through?
> 
> I must admit to being super interested. Do we just contact the brand on Facebook to discuss options and the like?




Yeah, Serga did a great job. A tone test as it should be! 
I really recommend you try Mercuriall SS11X or Spark... or just try them all haha (Mercuriall has demo versions)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 24, 2020)

Unfortunately, no trem fitted model as of yet. We'll see what the future brings on that front.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks good! What's the scale length on the 6 string?


----------



## astrocreep (Sep 24, 2020)

Any lefties?


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 25, 2020)

angl2k said:


> Looks good! What's the scale length on the 6 string?



Four six-strings guitars with *27-25,5" scale* in process now. 

Please contact Valravn on insta: https://www.instagram.com/valravnguitars/


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 25, 2020)

astrocreep said:


> Any lefties?


it's absolutely possible option for your custom order


----------



## Kirill5412 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fred the Shred said:


> Unfortunately, no trem fitted model as of yet. We'll see what the future brings on that front.



Hello Fred! Nice to see you here! How's it going?
I think it will be possible in the near future


----------



## ICSvortex (Oct 19, 2020)

Put in the order, so i'm on the waitlist. Let's see how this goes!


----------



## Infini (Oct 20, 2020)

Man these look great, but I already got burnt really bad with the whole GOC fiasco, so I'm hesitant to take any risks on an unknown builder again

I'll be watching with interest though! I hope the guitars will be as good as they seem


----------



## ElRay (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## olejason (Oct 21, 2020)

What kind of build time is he quoting?


----------



## FancyFish (Oct 21, 2020)

olejason said:


> What kind of build time is he quoting?


I asked him on Instagram and he was saying 4-5 months, but he's not starting new builds until next year.


----------



## Patrik Jurica (Oct 21, 2020)

I am starting to be really interested. What is the neck profile (dimensions please and not some noble name like super thin c) and would you be able to make a slightly different one? I am a big fan of Ibanez Wizard necks and I have a prestige with super thin neck that I really enjoy and I would like the 8 to be as comfortable as possible. Also, great design! That would be the main reason for me, it is really stunning. I like your philosophy, Strandberg for 3000 usd is not in my price range and it seems almost like a sin to buy something that expensive. Oh, and would you guys be able to make a roasted flame maple neck and fingerboard?


----------



## Kirill5412 (Nov 2, 2020)

ElRay said:


> View attachment 86240


Hahahah....


----------



## Kirill5412 (May 12, 2021)

*mod edit: we've gotten some complaints that this is pretty much blatant spam so it's being closed... if you'd like to promote a brand please sign up for a vendor account*


----------

